# grappling or mma events in UK?



## xaxaxe (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi guyz i just registered!

i like to compete this winter to as many grappling and MMA events i can in UK,does anyoen knows any upcoming tournaments?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

xaxaxe said:


> Hi guyz i just registered!
> 
> i like to compete this winter to as many grappling and MMA events i can in UK,does anyoen knows any upcoming tournaments?


ask your coach


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

check out ground control, they have an event coming up.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Ground Control is your best bet!


----------



## xaxaxe (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you so much your help guyz!

i dont train in UK but will travel to train there in a month or so thats why im asking!

Thank you again!


----------



## UMA (Sep 17, 2007)

xaxaxe said:


> Hi guyz i just registered!
> 
> i like to compete this winter to as many grappling and MMA events i can in UK,does anyoen knows any upcoming tournaments?


The UMA have Gi and No Gi Events, check us out... www.umauk.co.uk


----------



## xaxaxe (Sep 21, 2009)

UMA said:


> The UMA have Gi and No Gi Events, check us out... www.umauk.co.uk


thanks you man!


----------

